# Mitose Kosho Ryu in Canada



## Mr.NGMA (Oct 5, 2008)

Soke Thomas Mitose along with his son Hanshi Mark Mitose has promoted me in their system, and made me Head Representative in Canada

Until this moment, there has not been any organization or group here in Canada that represents Kosho Ryu through the Mitose family. I have been promoted by the Mitose family with rank forthcoming, and accept humbly.

I want to thank the Mitoses for the honor they have bestowed on me. I have known Thomas Mitose since the early 90's and value his friendship. as well as his family.

Canada now has an Official Kosho Ryu Representative.


Ken Relf


----------



## ackks10 (Oct 6, 2008)

i was wondering you have to know this guy,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i don't know why i can't make the pictures bigger, sorry and congats gos out to you, btw thats me on the left, LOL


----------



## JTKenpo (Oct 6, 2008)

Mr.NGMA said:


> Soke Thomas Mitose along with his son Hanshi Mark Mitose has promoted me in their system, and made me Head Representative in Canada
> 
> Until this moment, there has not been any organization or group here in Canada that represents Kosho Ryu through the Mitose family. I have been promoted by the Mitose family with rank forthcoming, and accept humbly.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats...Canada is a big country, what part?


----------



## Mr.NGMA (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you,

that looks like Bruce Juchnik in the photo

And I am in Ontario


----------



## ackks10 (Oct 7, 2008)

Mr.NGMA said:


> Thank you,
> 
> that looks like Bruce Juchnik in the photo
> 
> And I am in Ontario





you got it, he is a very good friend,


----------



## RevIV (Oct 7, 2008)

Ahh the Mitose/Juchnik saga.  That didnt take long now did it?  Ha, Congrats on being in Canada and I hope you are able to pass the knowlegde that is bestowed upon you freely so the rest of us can get a better understanding of Mitose Sensei's teachings.  I had the priveledge to work out (in a seminar for the word catchers out there) with him and his son.  We then had a nice dinner and Hanshi Mark stayed up until almost dawn talking to myself and a few others about his family and their teachings.  Can you tell us anything more about the Mitose teachings?  GM Elmer, I am glad to see you posting on here, fun debates in some of the other threads.


----------



## KenpoDave (Oct 7, 2008)

Congrats, Ken!


----------



## Mr.NGMA (Oct 7, 2008)

RevIV said:


> I had the priveledge to work out (in a seminar for the word catchers out there) with him and his son. We then had a nice dinner and Hanshi Mark stayed up until almost dawn talking to myself and a few others about his family and their teachings. quote]
> 
> You must have had a great time!
> 
> If it came from Hanshi Mark, it would be as honest and accurate as any history on the Mitoses could be.


----------



## The Kai (Oct 8, 2008)

:duh:


----------



## ackks10 (Oct 24, 2008)

well Jess, like the Beach Boys said  "i get around"  LOL


----------

